# Darwinport



## phelibre (1 Juin 2005)

Help 

- Avec fink pas de problème particulier sauf qu'il faut compiler systèmatique ( au passage impossible d'installer inkscape car pas visible)
- Avec apt-get on récupère des binaire ? et comment ?
- Comment fait on pour utiliser darwinport ?

Merci...


----------



## daffyb (1 Juin 2005)

moi, j'ai inkscape en version 0.41-20 instable pour Tiger......
Donc, si, c'est disponible sous fink


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Juin 2005)

pour utiliser Darwinports, tu suis les liens de ce message :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=98783

et tu charges l'image disk contenant DarwinPorts et si tu veux la GUI


----------



## maousse (1 Juin 2005)

fink et darwinports sont des systèmes équivalents. Fink fonctionne en gros comme le gestionnaire de paquets de Debian, Darwinports comme celui de FreeBSD.

Pour installer, c'est une procédure similaire, chacun arrivant sous forme d'un package. Pour Fink, tout s'installe dans le répertoire /sw, pour Darwinports, c'est le répertoire /opt . Il faut ensuite rajouter le chemin à son $PATH pour que les nouveaux logiciels soient accessibles. M'enfin tout ça est bien expliqué dans chaque fichier readme.

La principale différence à l'usage, c'est que la compilation est obligatoire avec Darwinports, alors que Fink permet d'obtenir des binaires, au choix. Après, il faut voir la fraicheur des versions des logiciels proposés par chaque, à voir.


pour les documentations :
http://darwinports.opendarwin.org/docs/
http://fink.sourceforge.net/doc/users-guide/index.php

ou alors, man fink et man port sur la ligne de commande


----------

